# stupid people (not my opinion but the title of this video).



## jerseydevil (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't know if this is the proper place for this video but since there is a lot of talk about people getting themselves hurt, I'll add it. I love these types of videos as most of the world does. Just in case someone missed it on youtube, here it is. About halfway through there is a person on the top of a 6,8 or 10 foot step ladder with an electric polesaw. Need I say more? 
Enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhphruZN7w4


----------



## jerseydevil (Jun 5, 2009)

I had to come back to add, the guy on the mower is lucky to be alive too!


----------



## Fluxocity (Jun 6, 2009)

Just what I was thinking. He reminded me of my Dad, he has a Kubota B7100 with no roll bar that he's trapped himself under 3 times over the years. I wonder if the hours he's spent trapped under the thing waiting for someone to notice him are worth it for keeping the grass short!


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 10, 2009)

These idiots are even more comical:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeWlQBwP3wI&feature=related


----------



## wavefreak (Jun 11, 2009)

What is it with trampolines that brings out the stupid in people?


----------

